# Sustanon 250 mg - First Cycle



## Edwardo11 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi guys,

Currently I'm gearing up with sustanon 250 mg per week for 12 weeks cycle and this is my first time ever cycle.

So what should be the ideal PCT for this?

Kindly advise


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 13, 2021)

Sustanon really isn't ideal for 1st cycle and 250 isn't much at all. To be most effective sust needs to be injected every other day. It would be much easier on you to use test e or c at 400-500/week split in 2 doses Mon and Thu. If sust is what you have and what you are going to use I would use 200mg m,w,f to keep level stable. My 2 cents


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 13, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently I'm gearing up with sustanon 250 mg per week for 12 weeks cycle and this is my first time ever cycle.
> 
> ...


Tons of pct threads here...in the future have this in your hands before you ever inject. What if you can’t get what you need for pct? Then what? I don’t pct I’m a trt guy but there’s lots of threads


----------



## eazy (Sep 13, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently I'm gearing up with sustanon 250 mg per week for 12 weeks cycle and this is my first time ever cycle.
> 
> ...


PCT


----------



## CJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Same thing I told you in your OTHER thread about Sustanon 250...... Use the SEARCH feature. There's 478 threads on PCT


----------



## eazy (Sep 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Same thing I told you in your OTHER thread about Sustanon 250...... Use the SEARCH feature. There's 478 threads on PCT


wait, it's not someone's job to spoon-feed the info like an unpaid coach?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

eazy said:


> wait, it's not someone's job to spoon-feed the info like an unpaid coach?


LOL 🤣

I'll do it for people who have done like 70% of the leg work. For the others, I also have the same approach as CJ. I want people to learn, I don't want to spoon feed them info with one of those rubber baby spoons. 😂


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 13, 2021)

Do I put the needle in my leg and then put the test in the syringe


----------



## ccpro (Sep 13, 2021)

Sust. and Mast. like each other.....


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Sustanon really isn't ideal for 1st cycle and 250 isn't much at all. To be most effective sust needs to be injected every other day. It would be much easier on you to use test e or c at 400-500/week split in 2 doses Mon and Thu. If sust is what you have and what you are going to use I would use 200mg m,w,f to keep level stable. My 2 cents


Thanks for the advice. But what do you suggest for PCT with 500 mg a week.


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> LOL 🤣
> 
> I'll do it for people who have done like 70% of the leg work. For the others, I also have the same approach as CJ. I want people to learn, I don't want to spoon feed them info with one of those rubber baby spoons. 😂


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Spoon feed? Than what is the purpose of this forum.. say hi hello 😂


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Same thing I told you in your OTHER thread about Sustanon 250...... Use the SEARCH feature. There's 478 threads on PCT


Bro that would be like doing Google search with endless information. Objective of putting on forum is forefited if pro guys are not willing to share there expertise into this..

How is it possible, people jump on mg but not willing share info on PCT..


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

eazy said:


> wait, it's not someone's job to spoon-feed the info like an unpaid coach?


Then why spoon feed on mg..


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Bro that would be like doing Google search with endless information. Objective of putting on forum is forefited if pro guys are not willing to share there expertise into this..
> 
> How is it possible, people jump on mg but not willing share info on PCT..


We ARE trying to share the info with you, we're not trying to hide it. In fact, we've told you where it is, and you're actually posting in the PCT section with this thread.

There is a ton of info right in front of your eyes, all you have to do is open them.   👀


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Thanks for the advice. But what do you suggest for PCT with 500 mg a week.


Wait 2--3 weeks after last test injection. Nolva 40 for 2 weeks, then 20 for two weeks. The guys aren't mistreating you. You will learn that they show more respect towards someone that researched their butt off before aas use


----------



## stonetag (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We ARE trying to share the info with you, we're not trying to hide it. In fact, we've told you where it is, and you're actually posting in the PCT section with this thread.
> 
> There is a ton of info right in front of your eyes, all you have to do is open them.   👀


Have you ever walked into a wall, did a 360 and walked into a wall? yeah me either.


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2021)

stonetag said:


> Have you ever walked into a wall, did a 360 and walked into a wall? yeah me either.


Actually, I have. But alcohol was involved. 🤣


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Actually, I have. But alcohol was involved. 🤣


Darn wall


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Darn wall


I staggered out of a bathroom straight into a wall. Stumbled backwards into the bathroom door, then bounced off that and back into the wall. 

I was then escorted to the front door. 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Spoon feed? Than what is the purpose of this forum.. say hi hello 😂


I don't teach lazy people. The forum is a repository of knowledge. Use your fingers to type words into the search function. I'm not going to coddle anyone with my knowledge I've aquired over my years of reading and experimenting with my own body. I prefer to discuss with those who have clearly made at least a minimal effort to educate themselves.

I won't even say hi to people who are too lazy to make even the tiniest effort.

Make an effort, and be recognized and have people rally to support you. Be lazy, and be prepared to be told that you are being ba leech, and have no one help you. It's your choice.

Bye


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Wait 2--3 weeks after last test injection. Nolva 40 for 2 weeks, then 20 for two weeks. The guys aren't mistreating you. You will learn that they show more respect towards someone that researched their butt off before aas use


You're way to nice. I'm sure @Edwardo11 is going to be gumming hard at that baby spoon you just put in his mouth 😂


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You're way to nice. I'm sure @Edwardo11 is going to be gumming hard at that baby spoon you just put in his mouth 😂


I know, couldn't take it anymore


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I don't teach lazy people. The forum is a repository of knowledge. Use your fingers to type words into the search function. I'm not going to coddle anyone with my knowledge I've aquired over my years of reading and experimenting with my own body. I prefer to discuss with those who have clearly made at least a minimal effort to educate themselves.
> 
> I won't even say hi to people who are too lazy to make even the tiniest effort.
> 
> ...


Don't teach who is asking you to respond 😜


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Wait 2--3 weeks after last test injection. Nolva 40 for 2 weeks, then 20 for two weeks. The guys aren't mistreating you. You will learn that they show more respect towards someone that researched their butt off before aas use


Thanks a lot for being nice.. but few response from other members looks like they love to bully... 

Research also happens by asking people which people call it being lazy..

I guess such response also means those guys are ill informed or no knowledge.. lol


Anyways once thanks a lot 😉

Cheers


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Don't teach who is asking you to respond 😜


Uh huh... I'm a moderator, just like CJ. Even if I wasn't, I can still do what I want... and what I want are members that want to contribute to the community, I don't want leeches.

You're welcome to stay, and hopefully your lazy ass attitude changes. If it doesn't then trust me when I say others will tear you a new asshole for being this way. Despite how I came across, I am far nicer than how most would respond to you.

You want knowledge... stop being lazy. You want people to answer your questions, then be respectful to those who have the information you're looking for.

You're off to a bad start here. Good luck.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Thanks a lot for being nice.. but few response from other members looks like they love to bully...
> 
> Research also happens by asking people which people call it being lazy..
> 
> ...


Ask migmaster what he thinks of the knowledge that both CJ and I have. Hell, ask anyone.

So disrespectful, and you wonder why we are giving you shit.


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Ask migmaster what he thinks of the knowledge that both CJ and I have. Hell, ask anyone.
> 
> So disrespectful, and you wonder why we are giving you shit.


I guess that's what it is making you arrogant and rude with others. 

Be humble bro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> I guess that's what it is making you arrogant and rude with others.
> 
> Be humble bro



Arrogant? I just asked you to use your fingers to search for your answer.

You're even worse than I thought you were. I bet you're a young kid with this kind of attitude.

@Migmaster  this is the type of person you chose to help. And this is what we should expect if anyone even dares ask him to try to search the repository of knowledge that we call UGBB.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

eazy said:


> PCT


@eazy literally gave him a link with a detailed walk through on post #4. Yet it's clear Edwardo didn't even open it. It's not how I'd do my PCT, but that's neither here nor there. The likely reason Edwardo didn't read it was because it actually required him to read more than 10 words.

Lazy lazy lazy.


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Arrogant? I just asked you to use your fingers to search for your answer.
> 
> You're even worse than I thought you were. I bet you're a young kid with this kind of attitude.
> 
> @Migmaster  this is the type of person you chose to help. And this is what we should expect if anyone even dares ask him to try to search the repository of knowledge that we call UGBB.


Why are you dragging other experts who are eager to help others and built this community..  

Thanks a lot @Migmaster for being true expert.

You could have straight told me the answer or shouldn't have responded at all.. why are you preaching do research and all.. 

If this is your attitude for the forum; not sure what makes you expert. I have  serious question for you!

Anyways thanks for responding (whatever you have responded)


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Why are you dragging other experts who are eager to help others and built this community..
> 
> Thanks a lot @Migmaster for being true expert.
> 
> ...


We help those who help themselves. I won't be helping you, and many others won't as well.

I'd honestly be surprised if even @Migmaster continues to help you after this. No one wants to be another person's keeper, and you have clearly shown an unwillingness to even make an effort to find information on your own. Time is something we can never get back... why invest time into people who don't even invest the bare minimum into themselves?

Good luck with your stay here at UGBB, and I sincerely hope your attitude changes.


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Uh huh... I'm a moderator, just like CJ. Even if I wasn't, I can still do what I want... and what I want are members that want to contribute to the community, I don't want leeches.
> 
> You're welcome to stay, and hopefully your lazy ass attitude changes. If it doesn't then trust me when I say others will tear you a new asshole for being this way. Despite how I came across, I am far nicer than how most would respond to you.
> 
> ...


Well! Asking question is a bad start? Really?

All the threads related to this question was getting confusing so I had raised this question.. not sure why someone has to become so judgemental about it?

Far enough.. next time around I will use the  past  threads to ask the question.. if that makes forum members happy

Cheers


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> We help those who help themselves. I won't be helping you, and many others won't as well.
> 
> I'd honestly be surprised if even @Migmaster continues to help you after this. No one wants to be another person's keeper, and you have clearly shown an unwillingness to even make an effort to find information on your own. Time is something we can never get back... why invest time into people who don't even invest the bare minimum into themselves?
> 
> Good luck with your stay here at UGBB, and I sincerely hope your attitude changes.



Bro, 
We can go on and on and on.. ( which I'm not interested at all)

It's ok if you don't want to help others - specially who are new to this..

But what goes around comes around

Stay safe

Cheers


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Well! Asking question is a bad start? Really?
> 
> All the threads related to this question was getting confusing so I had raised this question.. not sure why someone has to become so judgemental about it?
> 
> ...


Your laziness is a bad start. You are given literal links with the exact information you wanted, but you were too lazy to read them. This is what's bad.

Why would I help someone who won't read a thread that someone took time out of their day to find for you? Just think about that for a second, and put yourself in the position of the people who dug up that content for you. Would you want to help someone who says they want help, and then ignores a link you found that has well written detailed PCT information?



Edwardo11 said:


> Bro,
> We can go on and on and on.. ( which I'm not interested at all)
> 
> It's ok if you don't want to help others - specially who are new to this..
> ...


I want to help those who want to learn. Learning is not being told what to do (i.e. someone just giving you a generic answer), learning is actually reading and attempting to comprehend what was written.

I am not saying you need to be an expert if any kind before you ask a question, but at least do the most basic investigation on your own... make a damn effort, and if people give you links to read, get up and actually read them.

Good luck again... and I still hope you mature and your attitude changes.


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Your laziness is a bad start. You are given literal links with the exact information you wanted, but you were too lazy to read them. This is what's bad.
> 
> Why would I help someone who won't read a thread that someone took time out of their day to find for you? Just think about that for a second, and put yourself in the position of the people who dug up that content for you. Would you want to help someone who says they want help, and then ignores a link you found that has well written detailed PCT information?
> 
> ...


Not sure where is the maturity comes into picture and god knows attitude.. as if I made a big crime out here...

I did went through the link and it made me bit more confusing... Ya if I had question out of the link.. you would have open up another angle to it (basically what you have done now). Is it you have to think 100 times before Posting question in this forum or else there will feds enquiry on you and SC judgement immediately..  is that the case?

My intention of asking question was to learn from the experts like you all.. but you are just ballistic with your replies.. is it required..?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Not sure where is the maturity comes into picture and god knows attitude.. as if I made a big crime out here...
> 
> I did went through the link and it made me bit more confusing... Ya if I had question out of the link.. you would have open up another angle to it (basically what you have done now). Is it you have to think 100 times before Posting question in this forum or else there will feds enquiry on you and SC judgement immediately..  is that the case?
> 
> My intention of asking question was to learn from the experts like you all.. but you are just ballistic with your replies.. is it required..?


Uh huh.. again, good luck. I'm done with you until I see you mature, and have a better change in attitude.

I'm glad you actually read the link, but it would have been good to reply saying that you read it but don't understand. At least that way we would have known you tried.

I'm skeptical that you actually read it... but at the same time i don't care anymore.

Good luck


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Uh huh.. again, good luck. I'm done with you until I see you mature, and have a better change in attitude.
> 
> I'm glad you actually read the link, but it would have been good to reply saying that you read it but don't understand. At least that way we would have known you tried.
> 
> ...


Well! likewise 😎👍


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2021)

Your best bet at quality responses @Edwardo11 would be if you posted something like this.... 

"hey guys, I've been researching PCT and I'm a little confused about something. Some people suggest to use Nolva only, while others say a Nolva and Clomid combo is best. Is there a big difference, or is it just personal preference?" 

That type of post shows us that you're someone who is serious, who really wants to learn. 

Give a man a fish, he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish, he gets to eat everyday.


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Your best bet at quality responses @Edwardo11 would be if you posted something like this....
> 
> "hey guys, I've been researching PCT and I'm a little confused about something. Some people suggest to use Nolva only, while others say a Nolva and Clomid combo is best. Is there a big difference, or is it just personal preference?"
> 
> ...


Brilliant! There you go like a real pro. Many thanks for this.. will keep this in mind for any future question. Thanks mate.. (as a student I'm taking this a learning)

Cheers

@Send0 learn something here! Maturity and attitude and humbleness badly needed... When are you researching about it... Don't worry I can teach you with as many question you have ( doesn't matter however silly it is)

Like earlier response we are done with each other 😂


----------



## eazy (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Then why spoon feed on mg..


I linked to the most comprehensive info on PCT you can find in one place, easy to digest.

IMO it's better to have spent hours reading everything then come back with a very specific question if you have one than to say how do I do this with no prior leg work.

link to everything you could want to know about PCT in one place


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

eazy said:


> I linked to the most comprehensive info on PCT you can find in one place, easy to digest.
> 
> IMO it's better to have spent hours reading everything then come back with a very specific question if you have one than to say how do I do this with no prior leg work.
> 
> link to everything you could want to know about PCT in one place


You are far too kind. Thank you for being a bigger man than I was. 😁


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Brilliant! There you go like a real pro. Many thanks for this.. will keep this in mind for any future question. Thanks mate.. (as a student I'm taking this a learning)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Hello pot, meet kettle.

I'm someone you should want on your side. I shouldn't be a person you are actively trying to piss off, especially since I told you how you could get people to be more receptive to your posts, and give you the responses you're looking for.

Don't confuse someone playing good cop as the same thing as you being in the right. You came on here with the wrong attitude, and you seem to be cementing yourself in your own righteousness. If you continue with that approach then I guarantee you'll eventually just be talking to yourself.

I'm starting to understand why @snake hates when people just start off with gear talk, and not about other bodybuilding related topics instead.  FML 🙄


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

@Edwardo11 Now go make an introduction.... this is something we ask all new members to do.

Keep in mind all of us turned a blind eye to the fact that you didn't do this. No one here likes talking to someone who wants a hand out, instead of being part of the community.

Show me I'm wrong, show me you are better than me... You can do that by going to make an introduction post in the new user sub-forum which you can find at the link below






						New Members Introductions
					

Why don't you introduce yourself like a normal person.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hello pot, meet kettle.
> 
> I'm someone you should want on your side. I shouldn't be a person you are actively trying to piss off, especially since I told you how you could get people to be more receptive to your posts, and give you the responses you're looking for.
> 
> Don't confuse someone playing good cop as the same thing as you being in the right. You came on here with the wrong attitude, and you seem to be cementing yourself in your own righteousness. If you continue with that approach then a guarantee you'll eventually just be talking to yourself.


Cool. 

I don't want get into unnecessary verbal spat (though I never intended or started)... I can very well response to your each and every word for example bad attitude and all... (Any body can figure out who is throwing weights here) but I don't want to go in that direction (surely waste of my time and mental energy)

I'm here to learn and more learn... Btw There is never a bad start sometimes you learn in a bitter way ....

My approach is very clear - learn and be humble see if you can receiprocate.. if not for me than for all the new comers in this forum

In interest of others - and for us.. I conclude my thread here

☮️


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Cool.
> 
> I don't want get into unnecessary verbal spat (though I never intended or started)... I can very well response to your each and every word for example bad attitude and all... (Any body can figure out who is throwing weights here) but I don't want to go in that direction (surely waste of my time and mental energy)
> 
> ...


Remember, you are new here... everyone who replied to you are established members.

We need nothing from you, and you need most things from us. You would do well to actually listen, even of the message being delivered is that you need to show us you are making an effort instead of asking to be spoon fed... we don't need to do anything from you, and you haven't shown us that you have anything to offer.

When you want to be part of a group of friends, do you go out of your way to be an ass? Or do you try to fit in until everyone learns your personality?

You may see this as more bullshit, but I'm trying to give you wisdom that you are clearly missing.


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> @Edwardo11 Now go make an introduction.... this is something we ask all new members to do.
> 
> Keep in mind all of us turned a blind eye to the fact that you didn't do this. No one here likes talking to someone who wants a hand out, instead of being part of the community.
> 
> ...


Sure.. I shall do that...thanks for sharing this. Hope there is no risk of being bullying for introducing also and marking as shit post..

☮️


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> Sure.. I shall do that...thanks for sharing this. Hope there is no risk of being bullying for introducing also and marking as shit post..
> 
> ☮️


This thread is not your introduction. you do that in the new member introduction forum I linked earlier. No one will bully you just because I marked your posts here with a shit emoji.

I won't even give you any hassle in the future if you go an introduce yourself, and show you make an effort. If you will do that, then you and I can consider the slate wiped clean.


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Remember, you are new here... everyone who replied to you are established members.
> 
> We need nothing from you, and you need most things from us. You would do well to actually listen, even of the message being delivered is that you need to show us you are making an effort instead of asking to be spoon fed... we don't need to do anything from you, and you haven't shown us that you have anything to offer.
> 
> ...


As I said earlier I'm moving on with all the above conversation bro...

 And as I told in my last reply... I'm 100% here to learn and enrich my knowledge on AAS... Not sure why it went in different direction unintentionally


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 14, 2021)

eazy said:


> I linked to the most comprehensive info on PCT you can find in one place, easy to digest.
> 
> IMO it's better to have spent hours reading everything then come back with a very specific question if you have one than to say how do I do this with no prior leg work.
> 
> link to everything you could want to know about PCT in one place


Problem is, he doesn’t want to read about what PCT is or what it does. Not about why it’s important, and why men who aren’t on TRT should be running it. No, he doesn’t care about this. The same reason why he doesn’t care about what dosage of AAS he’s taking. He just wants to know the dosages because he wants to take steroids already. 

I honestly don’t blame him though. Many people just want to do the drug. However, That’s why we have this world of problems where men have issues with their bodies and hormones because they abused test and whatever else without knowing how to be safe and care for their bodies properly.

@Edwardo11 i think most people here would probably liked to have seen more effort out of it. It is your body after all, but you’re playing around with a very powerful hormone. Something so powerful shouldn’t be taken lightly right? And it would be in your best interest to learn about everything you need to know about taking anabolics as if you were literaly sitting in a desk at school again. Take notes, and really learn. You’ll extend the life of your fitness journey 10 fold if you do.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> As I said earlier I'm moving on with all the above conversation bro...
> 
> And as I told in my last reply... I'm 100% here to learn and enrich my knowledge on AAS... Not sure why it went in different direction unintentionally


It went the direction it went because you ignored everyone who told you the answers you are looking for are in the exact sub-forum you are posting in... and you refused to listen or give any indication that you did that, nor did you share what you learned.

I am not the only one who jumped on you... I'm just the one who finally got tired of seeing your posts and decided to be very very blunt with you.

Go make an introduction post... Now.... Please


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2021)

Are you two STILL going at each other? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It went the direction it went because you ignored everyone who told you the answers you are looking for are in the exact sub-forum you are posting in... and you refused to listen or give any indication that you did that, nor did you share what you learned.
> 
> I am not the only one who jumped on you... I'm just the one who finally got tired of seeing your posts and decided to be very very blunt with you.
> 
> Go make an introduction post... Now.... Please


Sure


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Are you two STILL going at each other? 🤣🤣🤣


☮️ From my side for sure


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Problem is, he doesn’t want to read about what PCT is or what it does. Not about why it’s important, and why men who aren’t on TRT should be running it. No, he doesn’t care about this. The same reason why he doesn’t care about what dosage of AAS he’s taking. He just wants to know the dosages because he wants to take steroids already.
> 
> I honestly don’t blame him though. Many people just want to do the drug. However, That’s why we have this world of problems where men have issues with their bodies and hormones because they abused test and whatever else without knowing how to be safe and care for their bodies properly.
> 
> @Edwardo11 i think most people here would probably liked to have seen more effort out of it. It is your body after all, but you’re playing around with a very powerful hormone. Something so powerful shouldn’t be taken lightly right? And it would be in your best interest to learn about everything you need to know about taking anabolics as if you were literaly sitting in a desk at school again. Take notes, and really learn. You’ll extend the life of your fitness journey 10 fold if you do.


I completely agree 👍


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Are you two STILL going at each other? 🤣🤣🤣


All he has to do is make an introduction post, and I told him it will be like none of this ever happened. I'll even remove the shit emoji's I marked on his posts if he does that.

We'll see.


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2021)

Two stubborn bastards!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Two stubborn bastards!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Yeah just kiss already!


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Two stubborn bastards!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Neither one going to give an inch


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Yeah just kiss already!


I don't kiss or eat assholes... Now people who make introduction posts, and are respectful to the community on the other hand; which includes making an introduction post and actually listening to what people are telling them... I will kiss and eat that person's asshole all day long. 🤣


----------



## Edwardo11 (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I don't kiss or eat assholes... Now people who make introduction posts, and are respectful to the community on the other hand; which includes making an introduction post and actually listening to what people are telling them... I will kiss and eat that person's asshole all day lon





Send0 said:


> I don't kiss or eat assholes... Now people who make introduction posts, and are respectful to the community on the other hand; which includes making an introduction post and actually listening to what people are telling them... I will kiss and eat that person's asshole all day long. 🤣


My introduction will follow once you stop ass smelling on this threads ☮️

Chill man..


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Edwardo11 said:


> My introduction will follow once you stop ass smelling on this threads ☮️
> 
> Chill man..


It was humor... FFS.  I don't know if you were joking, but I know I typically don't tell people to chill after I joke with them.

I'm already anticipating that you have no intention of making an introduction thread. Prove me wrong, I'll be happy to be wrong here.

Have a good day


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

If you have time to respond to me, then take that time and go make an introduction post instead.


----------

